# Random freezing of drives...? [SOLVED - ish]

## sven_sol

Afternoon all,

could anyone help pinpoint this little issue we seem to be experiencing?

Randomly, our system appears to lock up. It is mainly during very busy times, or it could even be on Monday morning after the weekend. People log onto their systems, log in, then after a little while - it stops.  Its rather odd, we can access certain parts:

The machine still accepts Ping requests

Any access to static HTML pages or other directories via apache works - PHP generated items, don't

SSH Access will not accept new connections, but typing on the console works

Poweroff and shutdown commands do not work.

Log files are not written to

File shares cannot be accessed

After 5 or 10 minutes all access to the system locks out and the only way of recovering is to turn the power off.

Its a headless server and any kernel messages that should be present on a kernel panic are sent to the Serial port... unfortunately there are no panics, no OOMs, nothing.

I've even turned up the error levels and debug levels using sysctl, but there is nothing there!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Info:

  kernel v2.6.26

  motherboard: VIA EPIA

  2*Seagate 7200.9

  1G Memory

I was told by a friend that it may be dropping interrupts, is there anyway I can find out if it is?

Thanks for all your time!

Sven

----------

## danomac

Are you using the VIA IDE drivers? If you are, don't - just use the generic one. I had so many issues with VIA IDE chips and drivers that I avoid them now.

The problem on mine is that it would drop DMA and the drives would slow to a crawl until a reboot. Really heavy disk I/O always caused this for me.

----------

## sven_sol

Sorry about the delay..

Nope, using the standard Generic IDE driver.

Although, that does sound familiar.  It'll go slow and then freeze... Heavy I/O seems like a possibility!

How can I track this?

----------

## danomac

You could put a large load on the disks (search indexing, bittorrent, etc.) and stand by and wait for it to blow up...

I'm not so sure if there's any tools other than a heartbeat that can tell you when the system goes down. I haven't really looked that far into it, I just replaced the board that had the VIA chipset.

----------

## sven_sol

Hi danomac,

sorry - been away for a little while.

Ok, heres a bit of an update of whats been happening.  

we've found that the temperature has been a little high in the server, so taking it out of a rack helped for a little while, but it still hung after about 15 days. Not good.  Luckily I was logged on the server at the time of one of the crashes:

I was following the messages file and I could see that the Samba and Postfix services could not access the OpenLDAP Server on 127.0.0.1, I tried to slapcat - then the inevitable crash.

On the reboot I logged back in, checked the messages file and NONE of lines were recorded in there!!   :Shocked:  The last even is just before it started complaining about the 127.0.0.1 address.

Ok... how the hell can I track this one down!?  If I'm logging in after the event, there will be no errors - I'll only get to see them as its happening.  ANY suggestions!?

Little more info:

OS:  on the IDE/Flash based R/O

Data: Raid1

uname -a 

```
Linux Server 2.6.22 SMP Tue Nov 27 10:13:27 GMT 2007 i686 VIA Esther processor 1200MHz CentaurHauls GNU/Linux
```

(same is going for 2.6.26, we've been playing around with)

dmesg

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000003eff3000 - 000000003f000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

111MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f3800

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 258032) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   258032

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   258032

On node 0 totalpages: 258032

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 223 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 28433 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7970, 0014 (r0 P4M80P)

ACPI: RSDT 3EFF3040, 002C (r1 P4M80P AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 3EFF30C0, 0074 (r1 P4M80P AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 3EFF3180, 4AF2 (r1 P4M80P AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3EFF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3EFF7CC0, 005A (r1 P4M80P AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f000000:bfc00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 256017

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/systemrc rw real_root=/dev/hda1 quiet console=ttyS0,19200n81

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1197.012 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1016612k/1032128k available (3040k kernel code, 14844k reserved, 1004k data, 264k init, 114624k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04fb000 - 0xc053d000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc03f8081 - 0xc04f3224   (1004 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03f8081   (3040 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2403.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=4807803)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: a7c9bbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000181 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 128K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 27c9bbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000181 00003fcc 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Centaur VIA Esther processor 1200MHz stepping 09

Total of 1 processors activated (2403.90 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf93b0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23), disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xd9000-0xdbfff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x500-0x50f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fb000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: f4000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1339k freed

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

PCI: Bypassing VIA 8237 APIC De-Assert Message

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

VIA RNG detected

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (28 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 2 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 4 RAM disks of 12288K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.

VIA Networking Velocity Family Gigabit Ethernet Adapter Driver Ver. 1.14

Copyright (c) 2002, 2003 VIA Networking Technologies, Inc.

Copyright (c) 2004 Red Hat Inc.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: VIA Networking Velocity Family Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

eth0: Ethernet Address: 00:40:63:E6:90:83

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: PQI IDE DiskOnModule, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 2031120 sectors (1039 MB) w/0KiB Cache, CHS=2015/16/63, UDMA(33)

 hda: hda1

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001f400 ctl 0x0001f002 bmdma 0x0001e400 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001ec00 ctl 0x0001e802 bmdma 0x0001e408 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3160812AS, 3.AAH, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3160812AS, 3.AAH, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160812AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160812AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xfdffd000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for FTDI USB Serial Device

ftdi_sio 4-1:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected

drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.c: Detected FT232BM

usb 4-1: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbcore: registered new interface driver ftdi_sio

drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.c: v1.4.3:USB FTDI Serial Converters Driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

md: md0: raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

md: resync of RAID array md0

md: minimum _guaranteed_  speed: 1000 KB/sec/disk.

md: using maximum available idle IO bandwidth (but not more than 200000 KB/sec) for resync.

md: using 128k window, over a total of 156288256 blocks.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md0, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1411422

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1411413

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1411411

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1411410

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1411409

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1411408

EXT3-fs: md0: 6 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1048568k swap on /raid/swap.file.  Priority:-1 extents:265 across:1066236k

Velocity is AUTO mode

eth0: Link auto-negotiation speed 1000M bps full duplex

```

----------

## danomac

What logging facility do you use? I have a file named /var/log/kern.log which writes every kernel message to disk. Enabling timestamps in the kernel may help. It was only because of this I found out the DMA was flaking out. (When I rebooted all kernel messages were lost.)

Have you tested the hard drives thoroughly? If it is heat related it's quite possible it's not the chipset and the drive itself is failing.

----------

## sven_sol

REALLY sorry about not getting back... very rude of me... been so busy with work   :Sad: 

The logging facility is syslog-ng - even with time stamps turned on wouldn't have helped, as any record was not being saved into the file.

However... the issue have been pin pointed and fixed! 

Our kernel had the CPU Idle section enabled, this is apparently a big problem for the Via C3 and C7 EPIA chipsets when doing dynamic frequency scalings. We were not even using the userland services to alter the frequency, just having them in the kernel was a problem.  We tried different governors to keep it on higher frequencies but again, that didnt help.

We took it and dynamic ticks out, and - behold - a lot faster system... that is not hanging!  Can't conserve the power like some people would like, but it works.

So, word to everyone looking for these key words:

epia, freeze, hang, hanging, kernel

Disable the CPU Idle, dynamic ticks.. see how you get on.

----------

## danomac

 *sven_sol wrote:*   

> The logging facility is syslog-ng - even with time stamps turned on wouldn't have helped, as any record was not being saved into the file.

 

Just so you know, sysklogd logs all kernel messages to disk. It's been handy for me troubleshooting a server at work.   :Cool: 

Good that you figured it out. The worst problems I had with dynamic ticks was clock drift.

----------

